# With hesistation we have decided to neuter



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Will you be surprised if none of these behavior's change after the neuter? Gracie grabs ahold of my leg anytime she feels anxious and playful. Teritorial in my bed when I want to sleep, and bossy and bitey around zoomy time. Sometimes I think she will never grow up...and that's just fine by me. My old guy was neutered at 3 1/2 years old and grew without serious joint or cancer problems to the too soon age of 14 1/3 years old. It's a very tough decision that nobody can tell you with absolute certainty what age is right, so with that I wish you the best of luck...and a long lived life for your baby!


----------



## TexasGoldRush (Dec 12, 2014)

I was thinking of waiting on Ava's spay till later but my vets are fairly insistent that we neuter before 9 months. They say there are more cancer risks if you let them come into heat even once. I will probably follow their advice.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

West, 

Those behavior issues you're talking about are ALL training related. Neutering isn't going to fix ANY of it. 

How much time each day have you and your spouse dedicated to teaching and training the dog?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

TexasGoldRush said:


> I was thinking of waiting on Ava's spay till later but my vets are fairly insistent that we neuter before 9 months. They say there are more cancer risks if you let them come into heat even once. I will probably follow their advice.


Not to sound crass, but it's time to find another Vet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Your dog, your rules. You will no doubt hear many impassioned opinions and since it's impossible to say with absolute certainty which behaviors are hormonal, which are learned, and which are genetic in any given dog, you, your vet, and the breeder are really the only ones who know your dog and can make the best decisions for him and for your family.

And that's my impassioned opinion


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Best of luck with Kona. Everyone has to make the best decision based on their situation. I can tell you that Max was neutered at 8 months. He recovered quickly from the surgery, and we noticed behavioral improvements very soon after, such as less humping. He is now 4+ years old and doing great.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I won't offer any opinion about the neutering. But I will ask you to make a "Plan B," for when neutering your dog doesn't fix those behavioral problems. Since you are concerned with Kona's quality of life, you might want to have a detailed plan in place that involves training and behavior modification.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Your dog, your rules. You will no doubt hear many empassioned opinions and since it's impossible to say with absolute certainty which behaviors are hormonal, which are learned, and which are genetic in any given dog, you, your vet, and the breeder are really the only ones who know your dog and can make the best decisions for him and for your family.
> 
> And that's my empassioned opinion


Well said Noreaster.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope it works out. 

When I first started doing some research on the question of neutering, I found at least one account of male dogs whose aggressive behavior stayed the same or get worse after neutering. I'd have to try to find that account again, but it was surprising and scary to me.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I hope it works out.
> 
> When I first started doing some research on the question of neutering, I found at least one account of male dogs whose aggressive behavior stayed the same or get worse after neutering. I'd have to try to find that account again, but it was surprising and scary to me.


That would be interesting to read. I think for us, we still remember the holy terror that Diamond was as she hit about 10 months old (and she was already spayed by that time), and that we had to be far more diligent with being consistent in her training and setting boundaries and rules for her, as well as increasing her daily exercise. 

It was a rough patch, but having gone through that, we'll use the same approach with Noah. The more I learn, the more I lean towards keeping Noah intact, instead of neutering at 2 years old (the age we've decided on).

OP - good luck with your decision, but I agree with Dana - that you should have a Plan B when/if neutering does not change his behavior.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Trust your gut and do what you feel is right for you and your dog. You and your wife are the ones who have to live with him and make those decisions about his quality and enjoyment of life.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

We too neutered our pup at 10 months. We read all the facts and listened to all opinions on the forum and then made the choice that we knew was right for our family and our pup. 

Best of luck to the little guy!!


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your posts.

To those supporting our decision, as exactly that, "our decision" I appreciate that. To those who immediately get defensive and claim that it won't matter and that, the issues we are having are due to lack of training, I would like you to take a deep breath and relax. I'm not dilerious enough to think that neutering is the simple fix that will change everything. HOWEVER, I think that SOME of the behavior is due to massive influx of hormones/testosterone pumping through his body during this stage of his development.

We have been very diligent with our training with Kona since day one. We make sure he has to go through a variety of training steps daily to get his rewards, meals, join us on the couch, etc. We also walk him a minimum of 2 miles a day, and play fetch, and run around the house, play tug, etc. Nothing has changed on our end / our routine. But suddenly he has become very territorial around other dogs, growling and lunging at them; something that he's never done before! Heck, he used to be timid towards other dogs, and approach them gingerly and lay on his back exposing his belly if they showed any attention towards him. Its been since he's grown that he has become a bit aggressive now and possessive of sticks, toys etc.

I don't disagree that we need to hammer down on the training more, and make him realize this behavior is unacceptable, but I do think that curtailing the hormones is going to aid in that process (not that it isn't possible to do so without neutering). 

The biggest reason behind the neutering is that while we go through this stage with him, we want him to be able to go to dog parks, daycare, etc. and all the daycares, and dog parks in our area do not allow in tact animals (Daycares don't after 6mo and dog parks don't after 1yr). I think part of his learning good behavior will include being socialized during this period.

I will report back and give an honest opinion of how his behavior changes, or doesn't change after the procedure to aid in others decision making processes as they face a similar situation.

Thanks again for the posts!


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bosn'sMom said:


> We too neutered our pup at 10 months. We read all the facts and listened to all opinions on the forum and then made the choice that we knew was right for our family and our pup.
> 
> Best of luck to the little guy!!


Did you notice any changes in behavior one way or another post neutering?


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck with Kona! Love his name, it reminds me of my trip to Hawaii and the delicious coffee there.


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Flava said:


> Good luck with Kona! Love his name, it reminds me of my trip to Hawaii and the delicious coffee there.


Yeah we named him Kona, as that is where we were, on a belated honeymoon, when my wife finally gave me the green light to get a dog after a couple years pestering her. We thought it was a little unique but quickly found that it isn't haha. We now know three other dogs named Kona, one of which is also a golden retriever.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

West1134 said:


> Thanks everyone for your posts.


Good on you... now you can take him places without fear of him knocking up someones dog. 

It take about a month for everything to settle in their system. 

Best decision I ever did, I got Ben done as soon as I possibly could.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley was neutered at exactly the same age. We had planned on waiting longer, but after conversations with our vet of 25 years, we decided it was time. It was the right decision for us.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I think I've found the negative account of neutering. I don't know how accurate it is, but this is it:

Neutering and Behavior

He's certainly not talking about my intact male Golden.

ETA: No, I was wrong. The account was by a dog owner. I also found this AngryVet article at that time.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Wishing you and Kona the best of luck! Like Noreaster said, your dog, your rules! 

Marcus, besides behavioural changes, how's Ben growing physically?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

momo_ said:


> Marcus, besides behavioural changes, how's Ben growing physically?



Imo, he's growing like a champ.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Personally I am an advocate for neutering if there is no intention to breed. However a lot of the issues cited comes down to training and not putting your dog in a situation where they can fail. Each dog has their own temperament too. Some are 'easy' and some are much more challenging. I've always neutered, my first golden boy was always laid back and very calm even before he was 'done'. Bear has been 'done' and at the age of three is still wild and full on in many ways. He was always like this (as were some of his littermates), neutering didn't change him a bit.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I just read that link, thanks... and I read all those nut bag comments...

Benefits to me and my dog simply out weigh any potential side effects.
(not knowing if the dog has a predisposition for any of the potential side effects)

I get:
Lower registrations fees
Allowed to go to Dog classes (every single trainer I've spoken to required the dog has been snipped and vaccinated) 
Allowed to go to Dog Parks off lead.
Able to go places without fear of coming across a female on heat.
Calmer attitude from Ben
Less humping from Ben

In my case alone, it's been a win win.

West1134, I don't think you'll regret it... he's attitude my not change, but now you'll be able to do a whole lot more with him.

my 2 cents


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

momo_ said:


> Wishing you and Kona the best of luck! Like Noreaster said, your dog, your rules!
> 
> Marcus, besides behavioural changes, how's Ben growing physically?


See pictures above... My little monster is just fine. he is the same height as most full grown goldens we've run into... just not as long, but that will come in time, he is still only 9 months after all


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jake our bridge boy was neutered at six months. We had no joint issues with him and it did not effect his growth.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Katduf said:


> However a lot of the issues cited comes down to training and not putting your dog in a situation where they can fail. Each dog has their own temperament too. Some are 'easy' and some are much more challenging.


Yes. And this is a big thing that has to be thought through, because how these dogs are raised generally does create the dogs they become. 

I don't really care whether other dogs are neutered or intact, that's the business of their specific owners. A lot of the stuff about intact dogs being out of control breeding humping peeing fighting, etc.... I would personally adjust the mirror to point it at the owners vs the dogs. And the below does cover a lot of the issues that develop and become set with these dogs. You do have some nasty aggressive dogs out there, absolutely, but what could have been done differently right from day one to nip a lot of that in the bud - or at least avoid any actual attacks from happening? 










Not all golden retrievers are going to have nice temperaments or acquire nice temperaments after being neutered/spayed. There has to be a lot of sensitive management put in to understand what is causing a lot of the behaviors of the dog. Odds are that these behaviors are set and you will not be able to get this dog back into those day care facilities - neutered or intact. 

I know people are fans of dog parks and free-for-all daycares, but I think these can exasperate the natural temperaments of these dogs and bring out the worst in them. 

The people who blame the hormones for dominance/aggression in their dogs... they become the owners of the neutered dogs who are always angry at other people for bringing toys into dog parks, bringing kids into parks, bringing intact dogs into dog parks, and so on. A lot of it does not address the real issue that is going on with their dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Marcus said:


> Allowed to go to Dog classes (every single trainer I've spoken to required the dog has been snipped and vaccinated)


What kind of trainers have you been speaking to? That's a ridiculous policy. Vaccines are standard, especially rabies since those are required by law, but I have never heard of trainers not taking intact dogs.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Loisiana said:


> What kind of trainers have you been speaking to? That's a ridiculous policy. Vaccines are standard, especially rabies since those are required by law, but I have never heard of trainers not taking intact dogs.



They probably do. But not it seems in group classes


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Loisiana said:


> What kind of trainers have you been speaking to? That's a ridiculous policy. Vaccines are standard, especially rabies since those are required by law, but I have never heard of trainers not taking intact dogs.


That was the first question I asked the training facility we will be using. Intact dogs are allowed in all their classes.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Marcus, Ben's looking gorgeous!
Gee, your comment about no intact dogs allowed at dog classes got me really worried. Didn't think it was a thing. :uhoh: I just sent the head trainer a question about whether there was a rule about having to desex dogs at a certain age. I just paid a lot for an annual membership too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> What kind of trainers have you been speaking to? That's a ridiculous policy. Vaccines are standard, especially rabies since those are required by law, but I have never heard of trainers not taking intact dogs.


Member Marcus lives in Australia, they apparently have different requirements in their country. 

I think you should do what you feel is best for you, your dog and family. 
I would discuss your decision with your Breeder, Vet, and read as much information as you possibly can before making your decision. 

My Bridge boy lived to be 15.5, he was neutered at the age of 6 months per my Vet's recommendation. 

My two current goldens are both adopted, I adopted them both at the age of 2 and they were altered shortly before they joined my family. All Rescue Groups or Shelters require the animals to be altered per the Adoption Contract. 

I agree, any unwanted behaviors your dog is displaying is training related. If you have your dog altered, those unwanted behaviors are still going to exist, altering is not going to wipe those out, training however will resolve them.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree, your dog your desicion and making the best choice we can for our family and our dogs is the best anyone can do. I really do hope you get exactly what you want from nutering. 

One another aspect that has not been detailed, humping is not always a hormone issue and nutered dogs may or may not stop this behavior. My bridge boy was a Min Piin. Who was nutered at 6 months and made it to 15 before a neurological issue took him. Interestingly, he never humped before being nutered and started to engage in this behavior after he was 2 and it increased as he aged. Now, he never humped dogs or people but, got "air humpies" that were excitement related. He only ever lost one toy because it became a target for his "excitement". 

Neutered boys still have a nose and the instincts that go with those specials wells are still there even if the hormones and testicles are not. There are some who have intact bitches that report thier neutered boys will breed and tie with their girls. Of course no pups to worry about as they are nutered but it can and does happen. 

Just wanted to throw that out their not to chage your mind but to prepare you, as it sounds like you already know, that nutering is likely not going to magically stop the unwanted behaviors. I agree with others the bulk of what your facing is training issues and having a solid plan in place to also address that front is key for a happy family and a happy dog.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My sisters 11 yearold lab is neutered and he goes around humping his toys all the time.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

West1134 said:


> Did you notice any changes in behavior one way or another post neutering?


In some ways quicker than others  

Yes to the fact that before neutering he would pee (I kid you not) 10 times on his walk. That went away pretty much within a week of neutering. Also yes to the fact that he became more cuddly within a week or two as well. I don't know if it had to do with him not feeling well, or if it had to do with the neutering, but he had always been a pretty independent golden. Maybe it had to do with him maturing too but very quickly he became quite the snuggle buddy.

Within maybe four to six weeks of neutering he was definitely listening more and was not as stubborn. We got back to where we were in training before the teenage hormones set in, but we were also starting Puppy Kindergarten (reinforcement of Basic Manners for Teenage Dogs) after this and it really helped. 

The BIGGEST thing we noticed post neutering was the dog aggression of other dogs towards him went right away. This was a huge plus for us since he goes to doggy daycare. 

I will say... He is 2.5 years now and every now and then he still gets super hyper and humps his dog bed. He never really humped anything before the neutering except his bed, and so this still lives on. But for a 45 second stint once every few weeks I think I chalk that up to.. hes a dog!!!


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks again all for your input. I still agree that really focusing even more on training (we've never stopped our training routine) is very important as we move forward. We are also planning to get signed up for training class, to work with Kona outdoors especially since he does so well indoors but has always been lacking in the listening department outdoors. I still think the neutering will aid us in refocusing him a little, and while some might call this propaganda, if you read from the following link from the humane society, it pretty much nails a lot of his behaviors.

http://www.humanesocietystjc.org/educational/unneutered.pdf

I guess I just really struggle reading people write "this is all a lack of training" when it seriously just started happening, accompanied by lots of erections, and other developing related symptoms, and we also have not changed any of our training routines. So, while I don't disagree that additional focused training, and perhaps classes are a good solution, I have to whole heartedly disagree that this is completely lack of training related and has nothing to do with his hormones going crazy; something that neutering can help with.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Generally speaking sometime between 6 to 10 months dogs have a larger surge of testosterone. 
Around the 10 month mark it then slowly starts to level off to their adult hormone level getting there around 18 to 20 months. (Most owners do not want to work through it with training for that amount of time) In some cases the individual dog truly does need to be neutered per behaviourist.

"Testosterone tends to promote greater reactivity in dogs. They trigger a little quicker to aversive stimuli and respond a bit more intensely and for slightly longer duration "

It also helps to give a dog confidence.

When considering neutering a dog the owner needs to decide why the dog is acting out. If any of it is fear based many behaviourist will set up a modified training protocol before considering or actually neutering the dog as taking away the testosterone could intensify the fears.

Putting a young dog in a situation such as a day care with lots of neutered dogs is surely a recipe for disaster for that individual dog. Those that are going to use a day care enviroment should most likely consider neutering before the testosterone surge even starts so as not to set their dog up to fail. Again this is in generalities as each dog is an individual and each day care may have particular protocols that may not cause this to happen.

So again it should always be left up to the owner to look at their lifestye and their dogs lifestyle and do the best they can do for their dog.

There isn't a right or wrong. It is what is best for that dog.


Adding another thought. I do want to say that most believe their dog knows the cues and commands by the time these surges happen. It really isn't always true. The cues and commands just are not solid enough that is why so many dogs don't listen during this time. This doesn't mean the owner or trainer isn't doing their job it just means that they thought their dog was further along in the training. And they actually give the dog a lot more freedom than they should have at this time.  

Dogs know a cue or command when

they can do it anywhere
they will do it immediately
they can do it with super high distractions happening.
they will not perform another behavior first. Such as you ask for a down and the dog sits first then goes into the down. That means there is some confusion for the dog.
they will continue to perform the behavior until released.
It is also said that they will only do it when asked but for those that are shaping their dogs to think and offer behaviours this wouldn't work.


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

solinvictus said:


> Generally speaking sometime between 6 to 10 months dogs have a larger surge of testosterone.
> Around the 10 month mark it then slowly starts to level off to their adult hormone level getting there around 18 to 20 months. (Most owners do not want to work through it with training for that amount of time) In some cases the individual dog truly does need to be neutered per behaviourist.
> 
> "Testosterone tends to promote greater reactivity in dogs. They trigger a little quicker to aversive stimuli and respond a bit more intensely and for slightly longer duration "
> ...



Very eloquently put. Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

About the ASPCA thing linked above - this is a very big pet peeve I have with the misinformation that is thrown around out there by people whose primary motive in life is getting everyone's dogs neutered/spayed. Which yeah, if that's what people want to do, it's fine. Truthfulness and honesty are a big deal to me though.

Just nudging these points here.... won't help the OP, but for others to see.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Megora said:


> About the ASPCA thing linked above - this is a very big pet peeve I have with the misinformation that is thrown around out there by people whose primary motive in life is getting everyone's dogs neutered/spayed. Which yeah, if that's what people want to do, it's fine. Truthfulness and honesty are a big deal to me though.
> 
> Just nudging these points here.... won't help the OP, but for others to see.


I also take issue with HSUS, which is not affiliated with your local Humane Societies. They donate less than 1% of their fundraising to local shelters and are essentially a lobbiest group, whose end goal is to eliminate all pet ownership. Sorry for the off topic, but for anyone interested, check out http://humanewatch.org


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our aspca spays and neuters as young as twelve weeks. I think that is ridiculous. I understand why but it is way to young.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_Solinvictus_ comment included: "_Putting a young dog in a situation such as a day care with lots of neutered dogs is surely a recipe for disaster for that individual dog. Those that are going to use a day care enviroment should most likely consider neutering before the testosterone surge even starts so as not to set their dog up to fail. Again this is in generalities as each dog is an individual and each day care may have particular protocols that may not cause this to happen."

_One thought I had was that although your training and routine may not have changed, there may have been things going on at daycare that adversely affected your dog, particularly if all the other dogs were neutered. Good luck moving forward with him.


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> What kind of trainers have you been speaking to? That's a ridiculous policy. Vaccines are standard, especially rabies since those are required by law, but I have never heard of trainers not taking intact dogs.


Agreed. My dog is intact and he has never been turned away from a trainer or a group class. Daycare, yes, but never a training facility.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

_Note: This is NOT intended as a dig at the OP or anyone else. I just think it's funny and also makes a reductio ad absurdum point, and my weirdly wired brain thinks like this whenever I read about neutering a teen dog to solve behavior problems._ But...

Your dog can be healthy and you can eliminate unwanted behavior by using appropriate veterinary procedures. For instance, you can eliminate the risk of testicular cancer by neutering him. And you can eliminate osteosarcoma by amputating his legs. You can eliminate biting by pulling out all his teeth. You can cure him of digging and jumping up by cutting off his feet. There's a surgical option for every dog behavior problem.  

(j/k folks)

Everyone needs to make their own decisions, but I do think we in the USA have a kind of cultural neutering fetish that doesn't exist in most of the world, which includes highly populated places like Europe where they almost never neuter and somehow don't have a pupulation (sic) explosion problem. I'm not sure why our way is necessarily better. I think it has become almost a reflex action to spay and neuter.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Jesse'sGirl7407 said:


> Agreed. My dog is intact and he has never been turned away from a trainer or a group class. Daycare, yes, but never a training facility.


Let me clear up my statement earlier without hijacking this thread any further...

I have a choice between two dog trainers in my area (I live in a country town, so short of driving 2 hours, this is what I have) Both have asked me, when I spoke to them ages ago, if Ben was snipped as they'd prefer it to cover their bums on the off chance of something happening. That was all. As Ben already was I never pushed the subject passed that point.

Sorry if this caused mass confusion


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I was not actually looking for this thesis, but was poking around on Avidog.com and came across this - it may be an interesting read for some. It addresses behavior related to spay/neuter.

http://www.avidog.com/wp-content/up...ts-of-Spaying-and-Neutering-Domestic-Dogs.pdf


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

here is the original study the avi dog article is discussing

http://www.acc-d.org/docs/default-source/3rd-symposium/duffy_abstract_ppt.pdf?sfvrsn=2

Non-reproductive Effects of Spaying and Neutering
on Behavior in Dogs
Deborah L. Duffy, Ph.D., and James A. Serpell, Ph.D., Center for the Interaction of
Animals and Society, School of Veterinary Medicine, University of Pennsylvania
Although there are scattered reports in the literature of apparently adverse effects of
spaying and neutering on canine behavior, there are very few quantitative studies and
most of these have employed behavioral measures of unknown reliability and validity.
The present study used the Canine Behavioral Assessment and Research Questionnaire
(C-BARQ)© to investigate the impact of spaying/neutering in various dog populations,
including (1) a random sample of 1,552 dogs belonging to 11 common breeds and (2) a
convenience sample of over 6,000 dogs of various breeds recruited via an online survey.
The C-BARQ is a reliable, standardized method for evaluating and screening dogs for the
presence and severity of behavioral problems. It was developed by behavioral researchers
at the University of Pennsylvania (Hsu and Serpell, 2003) and consists of a 101-item
questionnaire that is simple to use, takes about 15 minutes to fill out, and can be
completed by anyone who is reasonably familiar with the dog’s typical responses to
ordinary, day-to-day events and stimuli. The C-BARQ is currently the only existing
behavioral assessment instrument of its kind to be thoroughly tested for reliability and
validity on large samples of dogs of various breeds. This process has resulted in the
identification of the following 13 distinct behavioral factors or traits that are common to
the majority of dogs, regardless of breed, age, sex or neuter status:
1. Stranger-directed aggression: Dog shows threatening or aggressive responses to
strangers approaching or invading the dog’s or the owner’s personal space,
territory, or home range.
2. Owner-directed aggression: Dog shows threatening or aggressive responses to
the owner or other members of the household when challenged, manhandled,
stared at, stepped over, or when approached while in possession of food or
objects.
3. Dog-directed fear/aggression: Dog shows fearful and/or aggressive responses
when approached directly by unfamiliar dogs.
4. Familiar dog aggression: Threatening or aggressive responses during
competition for resources with other (familiar) dog(s) in the household.
5. Stranger-directed fear: Fearful or wary responses when approached directly by
strangers.
Session I: Non-reproductive Effects of Spaying and Neutering
Proceedings of the Third International Symposium on Non-Surgical
Contraceptive Methods for Pet Population Control • ACC&D - Welcome to Alliance for Contraception in Cats & Dogs
2
6. Nonsocial fear: Fearful or wary responses to sudden or loud noises, traffic, and
unfamiliar objects and situations.
7. Separation-related behavior: Vocalizes and/or engages in destructive behavior
when separated from the owner, often accompanied or preceded by behavioral
and autonomic signs of anxiety, including restlessness, loss of appetite, trembling,
and excessive salivation.
8. Attachment and attention-seeking: Maintains close proximity to the owner or
other members of the household, solicits affection or attention, and becomes
agitated when the owner gives attention to third parties.
9. Trainability: Shows willingness to attend to the owner, obeys simple commands,
fetches objects, responds positively to correction, and ignores distracting stimuli.
10. Chasing: Pursues cats, birds, and other small animals, given the opportunity.
11. Excitability: Strong reaction to potentially exciting or arousing events, such as
going for walks or car trips, doorbells, arrival of visitors, and the owner arriving
home; difficulty settling down after such events.
12. Touch sensitivity: Fearful or wary responses to potentially painful procedures,
including bathing, grooming, claw-clipping, and veterinary examinations.
13. Energy level: Highly energetic, boisterous, and/or playful behavior.
The results of the study suggest that spayed female dogs tend to be more aggressive
toward their owners and to strangers than intact females, but that these effects of spaying
on behavior appear to be highly breed-specific. Contrary to popular belief, the study
found little evidence that castration was an effective treatment for aggressive behavior in
male dogs, and may exacerbate other behavioral problems. Further research will be
needed to clarify the relationship between age of spaying/neutering and these apparent
effects on behavior.
Reference
Hsu, Y., and Serpell, J.A. 2003. “Development and validation of a questionnaire for
measuring behavior and temperament traits in pet dogs.” J. Amer. Vet. Med. Assoc., 223:
1293-1300.


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

I just wanted to take a moment and follow up from my previous posts as I said I would regarding our decision to neuter our pup and how it has affected his behavior.

Kona is now just over one year old, and since the neutering he has become significantly more relaxed, and listens much better. I will be the first to admit that some of this is due to age, and our continued training. However, I think it would be ignorant to think that the neutering had zero affect in this behavior.

Overall, the surgery knocked him out of commission for maybe a day, and then he wanted to be back to normal, jumping, running, etc. It took a LOT of effort on our part to keep him subdued, and contained during that critical healing period. Once the 7 or 8 days (can't remember now) was up we got rid of the cone of shame, and let him slowly start getting back to playing and running etc.

The affects were not immediate however, as we had been informed that it would take about a month for the testosterone levels to adjust in his body. But low and behold, about a month later, we started noticing that Kona was not really lifting his leg anymore when peeing. He wasn't jumping up on us almost at all any longer as we walked into the door coming home from work, and would instead do circles around us then sit and wait for us to pet him (briefly). We also noticed that he wasn't getting as agitated with the neighbors dogs, and wasn't barking so much at the front door (still does it a little but probably 70% less than pre-neutering). Finally, we noticed that his biting when excited (more mouthing than biting, but it still doesn't feel good) had definitely gotten more gentle, and he also was back to wanting to cuddle with us vs. play rough house.

So that is OUR experience. I personally still wish we could've waited a bit longer, but can't argue with the results. My wife is also happy, which lets face it, that alone is worth it haha. But I do believe in our scenario, it was the right thing for our family. 

I hope this shared experience can aid in others who are on the fence.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Wonderful update! 

I think when to neuter is a decision you make taking all information into account. Behavior, Science, Home Environment and your family. Kudos for doing what was best for your family and Kona. 

PS any updated pictures?


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bosn'sMom said:


> Wonderful update!
> 
> I think when to neuter is a decision you make taking all information into account. Behavior, Science, Home Environment and your family. Kudos for doing what was best for your family and Kona.
> 
> PS any updated pictures?


Thanks Bosn's Mom. I posted a goodbye puppy forum thread here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-goodbye-puppy-forum-kona-over-year-now.html

As Kona is now over 1 year old. It includes a series of pictures from when we picked him up, until recently. 

But here's a couple more! (because I take a ridiculous amount of photos of my dog LOL)

Here he is sleeping in his bed we bought specifically for our 5th wheel. He has now been camping with us three times this summer and does great, and absolutely loves it!


And here he is sleeping on our bed at home. We don't let him sleep with us in the bed at night, but in the morning he's allowed up for a bit before we get up for the day, and then during the day we allow him on it (my alarm goes off at 5:30am and he whines at the side of the bed at 4:45am almost on the dot every morning to join. He is really good about not jumping up on the bed until I give him permission; something that took a little training to get to, but he does well at now. So at 4:45, I let him climb up and sleep with us for about 45 mins before I get up for the day and start getting ready. He typically falls back asleep hard while we get ready, and that is when this picture was taken.)



I have never had or been around a dog that likes to cuddle as much as this little guy! We both absolutely love it, and although he's up to 66lbs and can be a little bit of a bed hog, we do enjoy our morning cuddles/sleep ins before getting up for work. I will say, it is much more enjoyable at this stage, than it was when he was younger and 5am meant getting up to take him out immediately, then play with him intensely until we left for work, while trying to get breakfast made, lunch packed, and ready for work. He has mellowed so much as he's aged, and we are really in a very enjoyable place with him! My friends have a nearly 2yr old black lab, that has become even more mellow (Kona definitely still has tons more puppy energy than their lab), which gives us something even more enjoyable to look forward to as far as energy levels go.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Just wanted to add on that I too made the decision to neuter my pup at just under 11 months at the recommendation of my vet based on behavioral issues. He had the surgery a week ago, so I have not noticed any changes yet, but am hoping that I see similar results as his barking and reactivity to other dogs is over the top. My pup was also diagnosed with hypothyroid, which he is now on meds to treat. We're also going to see a veterinary behaviorist in the next few weeks and will attend BAT (behavior adjustment training). So, I hope with all of these approaches, I will end up with a sweet cuddle bug like yours. 

My guy just seems so anxious and uptight all the time. He was so mellow and laid back before the 6 month mark.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

West1134 said:


> But here's a couple more! (because I take a ridiculous amount of photos of my dog LOL)


You take the best photos


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

lloyddobler said:


> He had the surgery a week ago, so I have not noticed any changes yet, but am hoping that I see similar results as his barking and reactivity to other dogs is over the top.


It take a bout a month for before you notice a change, and even then it's small, one day you'll think hey!, he hasn't done that for a while


----------



## vincecarter55 (Apr 11, 2020)

lloyddobler said:


> Just wanted to add on that I too made the decision to neuter my pup at just under 11 months at the recommendation of my vet based on behavioral issues. He had the surgery a week ago, so I have not noticed any changes yet, but am hoping that I see similar results as his barking and reactivity to other dogs is over the top. My pup was also diagnosed with hypothyroid, which he is now on meds to treat. We're also going to see a veterinary behaviorist in the next few weeks and will attend BAT (behavior adjustment training). So, I hope with all of these approaches, I will end up with a sweet cuddle bug like yours.
> 
> My guy just seems so anxious and uptight all the time. He was so mellow and laid back before the 6 month mark.


Out of curiosity, how did your dog's behaviour change after the neuter? I'm debating whether to neuter my 1 year old golden retriever since he has some behavioural issues.


----------

